# Is there a nutritional difference in cooked and uncooked carbs?



## noobmuscle (Jan 27, 2016)

I eat raw oats with my smoothies frequently. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is any difference in the quality or  amount of carbs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 27, 2016)

No. You're fine either way.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure about carbs, but vitamins and minerals can be lost by cooking.


----------



## BlueLabel (Jan 29, 2016)

I take a million vitamins it's like a damn meal.. But no carbs aren't lost


----------

